# Suarez Bulls



## tribulliez91

has anyone seen suarez bulls am bully gargoyle his tail is super short and kinked looking.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Yeah I think it was a little funky from what I have seen but I never saw him in person. He died in 2009 I think.


----------



## MrsSemperFiBullies

He had a short/kinked tail.


----------



## LoudMouf

tribulliez91 said:


> has anyone seen suarez bulls am bully gargoyle his tail is super short and kinked looking.


Suarez Bulls Gargoyle is deceased, but I did have the opportunity to see him on a few occassions. Gargoyle did have a short kinked tail, but that was openly known. Was that your only question?


----------



## Chloesmygirl

pitbullmamanatl said:


> Yeah I think it was a little funky from what I have seen but I never saw him in person. He died in 2009 I think.


Do you know how he died?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

Chloesmygirl said:


> Do you know how he died?


No, I do not know how he died; however, I don't think Marco was even in the country when it happened, but that might have been Red Bull.


----------



## tribulliez91

If his tail was kinked how was he able to compete. And can anyone tell me anythin about blue of ruckus kennels. He is deceased now but he is my pups grandsire wanted to kno a lil more about him


----------



## angelbaby

not sure if this is relevant for gargoyle or not but I was under the understanding that if a dogs kinked tail was result of an accident and a break and you had proof that that was the case then you could show them, versus the genetic reason for a kink. However if you look at alot of other dogs in the ring most have faults of some kind even if just minor, maybe he was just docked points for the kink in that case ?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

tribulliez91 said:


> If his tail was kinked how was he able to compete. And can anyone tell me anythin about blue of ruckus kennels. He is deceased now but he is my pups grandsire wanted to kno a lil more about him











Blue of Ruckus Kennels is off of Short Shot and Sippin Remy and brother of Bullseye Most Wanted Manu... One of the best Bullies of all time, in my opinion.









Manu


----------



## tribulliez91

Any more info pitmama. My pup came from his son who came from iron edge pits.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

tribulliez91 said:


> Any more info pitmama. My pup came from his son who came from iron edge pits.


Is your puppy's daddy Skyy Blaq?


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

*RAZOR'S EDGE BLUE OF RUCKUS DNA-P

Blue's Kids
*


----------



## tribulliez91

Her dad is ieps xman one of blues last breedings


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

I don't see him listed on IEP website.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

You got your pup from Iron Edge?


----------



## tribulliez91

a guy I know has a dog from her its that ones pup


----------



## tribulliez91

Tammy from iron edge sold xman to a guy I know and my pup came from his


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

tribulliez91 said:


> Tammy from iron edge sold xman to a guy I know and my pup came from his


So did this guy give you papers? That would make it a little easier to find his pedigree


----------



## tribulliez91

he gave me the registry application but I mailed it off waitin on papers


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

tribulliez91 said:


> he gave me the registry application but I mailed it off waitin on papers


Cool.... let me know when you get them and I'll see what I can do.


----------



## tribulliez91

Thank u vry much I sent them off friday before this past how long does it take


----------



## pitbullmamanatl

tribulliez91 said:


> Thank u vry much I sent them off friday before this past how long does it take


For ABKC? I don't think it takes very long. I've heard they are pretty efficient.


----------



## tribulliez91

Waiting on ukc then ill get abkc then think bout doin away with ukc


----------

